# Martin Jaguar Bow: How much is it Worth?????



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

A friend of a friend is attempting to sell a Martin Jaguar Bow. 55-70#, seems like a 29 or 30" draw. Does anybody know how much I should offer? I have no clue, as this will be my first bow. It is used, but seems to be in good condition.

Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

check ebay or google it.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've done that. But the 2cool family has always been helpful with everything else so I thought I'd ask the experts on here for some advice. 

Thanks again.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I would say around $275. But that also depends on accessories. I shoot a cheetah and they run approx $400 new with everything you need. But I have upgraded the rest etc.... If it is factory $275 is a good price. My.02


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Check Ebay and the classifieds on ArcheryTalk.com


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a martin tracer and my wife shoots a jaguar. Its an awesome bow. The tracer is basically the same bow. We bought ours loaded with cases and arrows and broadheads and paid around $475 new. I think around $300 would be a fair price (you could always offer him less). I absolutely love both bows. I accidentally left my wifes on top of the truck and it fell of while driving and cracked a limb and we sent it back to Martin and they replaced the limb and cam for no charge. We hunt out of tree climbing stands and the bow is nice and short. Its really a great bow, I love my my Martin.


----------

